# Research Essay Topic ?



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking for topics for a research/persuasive essay, hoping to find something farming/animal related...
Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Do you have any other requirements? You could do something related to sustainable agriculture, but, especially if it's a relatively short paper, make sure you make your topic specific enough to cover it all.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Make sure you pick something that you are passionate about and interested in. Otherwise, you are just going to procrastinate the paper. I am currently writing a 10 page research paper on standardized testing for my college english class. Also, you need a strong thesis statement. That is what will carry your whole paper.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you taking English 111 at Ivy Tech?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes that is the class that I am taking


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too!  My last class is this Wednesday. We have to turn in the final draft of the big research paper then. If you want anybody to proofread it for you send me a pm. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pigeon holing potential Kayla :lol:


----------

